# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Job is making me feel suicidal *SU TRIGGERS*

## Scottie M

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum and I'm looking for advice.

I currently work at a local superstore and even just thinking about going to work is making me feel suicidal. I live with my partner and not long given birth to twins, who are 5 months old now. I was meant to be at work yesterday, but couldn't do it as I was contemplating taking my own life.. But I'm afraid of quitting as I won't have a secure income. There's nothing about the job I enjoy and I'm afraid that soon it might be my last day alive. What do I do? Is it worth staying in a job that could potentially kill me? I'm currently on medication (Sertraline 50mg) but see no improvements. I can't live feeling like this much longer. 

Any advice would be amazing,

Thanks!

----------


## S deleted

First I will say welcome to DWD. Clearly you’re not in a good place right now so I suggest you go back to your GP and explain how you’re feeling. In the meantime if you need to call for support eg. Samaritans, do it. The fact you’re here asking for help tells me you don’t wanna die and you have two beautiful babies who need their daddy.

----------

Suzi (20-02-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

Hi and welcome. I've added a trigger warning to your post as you discuss suicide. It's nothing to worry about, it's just so others can make the choice to read your post if it will trigger them. 

How long have you been on the sertraline? Is going on sick an option? Could you ask your doctor for counselling? Does your partner know how you feel? Sorry for all the questions. 
There are plenty of helplines available if you desperately need someone to talk to. Please don't be afraid to use them, and we will support you as much as we can. You are not alone

----------


## Suzi

I completely agree with the other ladies here. They are both completely right. You need to go back and speak to your Dr. Tell them everything. If you need to take time out then that's what needs to happen. 
Do you know what it is about the job that's the problem? Maybe you could look around for something else or maybe a transfer of department might help?

----------


## Paula

Hi and welcome.congratulations on your babies  :): 

Was your mental health an issue before you had your children?

----------


## Angie

Hi and welcome to DWD

----------

